# Verizon



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Anybody feel like writing Verizon? I have them as my provider but they are getting a letter from me.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

oh that's messed up big time.................


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

Mine too but that commercial sucks! Can you find out who to write to? They could have used lions or something.

Stephanie


----------



## woodpro1102 (Oct 20, 2007)

Get an address to write to and I will write for sure. I will even send pics of my pitties with small kids just to show how tough they really are. 

Alex


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

woodpro1102 said:


> Get an address to write to and I will write for sure. I will even send pics of my pitties with small kids just to show how tough they really are.
> 
> Alex


That doesn't work, boycott their ass that is what works with big corporations. This society is one big front of compassion, doesn't matter to them unless we hit them where the wallet is!!! They probably wanted publicity and an uproar, lets show them some true owners of this breed. Anyone a web page wiz? Lets get a petition going and a site, and put them in their place. I AM PISSED OFF!!! WHAT DOES A APBT AND A DAMN PHONE HAVE TO DO WITH ONE ANOTHER????


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

A petition would be good.
I would sign it.
But out here where I live Verizon is the only phone that works so I cant boycot them.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Eric Rabe 
Vice President, Media Relations 
(908) 559-3500 
[email protected]

Hey guys make sure to cross post and also send it via e-mail to friends of the breed. Hopefully we can get this taken down or at least another commercial added showing the breed in a good light!


----------



## roc0487 (Jul 7, 2008)

*wtf.*

I have verizon as my SP, the point is that they should've never stereotyped to that degree. My opinion is, and no offense Doberman, Rotti, or any other "guard dog breed" as my girlfriends father says, why did they have to use bullies? F YOU verizon! I hope there is a HUGH controversy over this.

Truely Yours GPB,

Mike and Primo, the insane junkyard dog that will KILL if you touch MY cellie! HA


----------



## Bpledge3030 (May 28, 2007)

good looking dogs


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I have Verizon, good carrier can't just boycot them I have a contract! 

But they will definatly be getting a letter. Would be great if people would post any responses they get also.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I know this is frustrating, but remember when contacting them , be professional and curious and get the point across as we are all representatives of the breed. Those of you who have verizon services should also make sure to mention you are a paying customer.


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> Eric Rabe
> Vice President, Media Relations
> (908) 559-3500
> [email protected]
> ...


This guy will hate me by the end of the day. His secretary is already hates me. CALL THEM, AGAIN AND AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! EMAIL THEM, DO IT!!! POWER IN NUMBERS!!! SEND THE LINK TO THE INFORMATION TO EVERYONE YOU KNOW, CHAIN LETTER IT.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Like Patch said though do it with some taste. We don't want to promote the "owners are thugs" image either. Be polite!


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

I am in, but we should really get a petition. They will not be deterred that much by our phone calls and letters. This is a Corp. and it takes alot for them to change their minds. To them they spent alot of money to do the ad and will not lose that money without a fight.
But yes when you write or call them be proffessional, and if you are a customer let that be known.
Anyone know how to do a petition?


----------



## woodpro1102 (Oct 20, 2007)

Just emailed him, if I dont here from him today I will start calling. Has anyone got a response yet?

Alex


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Here's a free website to start a petition. 
I"m not really good at writing things up so if someone wants to take it on that'd be awsome!

http://www.ipetitions.com/start-petition/


----------



## woodpro1102 (Oct 20, 2007)

Youre just lazy.. Just kidding......I love you........:roll:


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Alright I have found a couple of websites where I can start free petitions. I just need you guys to help me word it. I can talk medical mumbo jumbo all day, but am not good with this stuff.
Just let me know ok.


----------



## woodpro1102 (Oct 20, 2007)

Ok guys I know theres got to be some bookkeepers or something in here. Any teachers or writers? I could write about the breed all day but wouldnt know where to start with a petition.

Alex


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I am a bookkeeper, accountant, Auditor but I still can't word things well lol thats what I have an assistant for lol


----------



## woodpro1102 (Oct 20, 2007)

Im a carpenter and I have a laborer that works with me and I still know what im doing 

Alex


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

In the SPONSORED BY:

could I put gopitbull.com?
I was just asking if not I will put my name then.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Thats fine with me


----------



## woodpro1102 (Oct 20, 2007)

I would PM an admin before you use gopitbull.com. It would be cool though.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks, I Will!!

I just thought it might look better using gopitbull.com, then just one person.


----------



## Hennessy (Jun 27, 2008)

not taking verizons side at all, but if it was that they looked mean, to me it looked as though they were protecting their home from an intruder or possible burgler. aside from having no shelter that I saw. But like i said, i am not taking their side, just what it looked like to me, they were just doin what any dog would do.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Hennessy said:


> not taking verizons side at all, but if it was that they looked mean, to me it looked as though they were protecting their home from an intruder or possible burgler. aside from having no shelter that I saw. But like i said, i am not taking their side, just what it looked like to me, they were just doin what any dog would do.


But why a pit bull? We have a hard enough time fighting BSL, this ad just feeds into the media hype that pit bulls are bad.


----------



## woodpro1102 (Oct 20, 2007)

MetalGirl30 said:


> But why a pit bull? We have a hard enough time fighting BSL, this ad just feeds into the media hype that pit bulls are bad.


+1 I completely agree its all about them feeding the negative image.


----------



## Hennessy (Jun 27, 2008)

yeah i totally agree with that:cheers:


----------



## woodpro1102 (Oct 20, 2007)

PWNT. Just kidding.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

It could have been worse. The guy got to the phone and kept all his fingers!!

Plus, at least they didn't show the dogs running towards the guy then turning on each other!


----------



## scottronics01 (Dec 27, 2007)

Beatin to the punch, I saw this commercial yesterday for the first time and was comming on here to write a nasty post about it and there are 3 pages of what I was going to say already here.. That is just another reason that I love this forum soo much. F-Verizon


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

Sent an email, has anyone got a petition yet????

Stephanie


----------



## woodpro1102 (Oct 20, 2007)

There is another thread with a petition link in it. Do it up.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

http://www.thepetitionsite.com/1/make-verizon-accountable


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

Ok I missed the video, anyone care to fill me in ????


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

The vid is up online at:
http://splendad.com/ads/show/2467-Verizon-Wireless-LG-Dare-Guard-Dogs
now .


----------



## Bpledge3030 (May 28, 2007)

come on people, is it really that big of a deal?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Bpledge3030 said:


> come on people, is it really that big of a deal?


If you care what image this breed portrays to the public.


----------



## Bpledge3030 (May 28, 2007)

honestly i didnt mind it. everyone should chill out and get over it


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

So what kind of dogs do you own?


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Bpledge3030 said:


> honestly i didnt mind it. everyone should chill out and get over it


 I'm guessing you don't own an APBT


----------



## Bpledge3030 (May 28, 2007)

actually i am the proud owner of a pitbull, i just really dont see what the fuss is about. no matter what thats the way most see the pitbull so just get over it. anyone who owns one knows the truth so who cares what others think.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Bpledge3030 said:



> actually i am the proud owner of a pitbull, i just really dont see what the fuss is about. no matter what thats the way most see the pitbull so just get over it. anyone who owns one knows the truth so who cares what others think.


oke: Well when they knock on your door to take your dog because of BSL like they have actually done in so many places, maybe you will start standing up for the breed and you'll care about things like this...
Sadly public perception DOES make a difference.

Fight now before it is too late or lose in the long run... every little piece of misinformation that reaches the public like this is another slap to all the responsible owner's of these dogs.

Petition to take the Verizon Commercial off
http://www.thepetitionsite.com/1/make-verizon-accountable


----------



## Bpledge3030 (May 28, 2007)

well im sorry but i just dont agree so i will not be taking part in your petition


----------



## TheBoss (Jun 23, 2008)

Well I called verizon to make a complaint and spoke with someone in customer service named jake who stated he did not care about the commercial and anyone who owns an APBT is trash and that all the dogs should be put to sleep. So this is what verizon thinks of our breed apparently.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

huh Bpledge3030 How can you own a APBT and think that any bad press is okay??????? you should take part in anything that betters our breed........ If you think a Commercial that makes our breed look bad is okay then really you shouldn't own a APBT IMHO........... It's people like you that make is so hard for those of us that are trying to Prove to everyone that the APBT isn't some man eating beast. Even if you don't know anything about BSL you should still try to make what ever breed you own look and be the best it can!:curse: :curse:  :curse: :stick:


----------

